
Peter Martin: Google does something really good. - jedwhite
http://www.petermartin.com.au/2010/11/google-does-something-really-good.html
======
candre717
I'm glad I read this. Google's been on these threads a lot, because of
employees leaving it, demonstrating stunted innovation, etc. etc. But,
ultimately, Google still does a world of good through the choices and products
it makes.

------
semanticist
Shows the number for the Samaritans on google.co.uk, but nothing for me on
google.com. Google.co.nz has a helpline, but google.ca doesn't.

I wonder who decides which countries to roll this sort of thing out to? Is it
done by someone who just looks up certain countries helpline numbers first, or
do they roll it out based on which countries are searching heavily on key
terms?

Google have a ton of hard data on how people live - and die - and they could
use it to really optimise how society helps people in times of vulnerability
and need.

~~~
dangrossman
On google.com from the US, I see "Need help? In the U.S., call 1-800-273-8255
National Suicide Prevention Lifeline".

~~~
spicyj
Me too, but it's under an ad and links to two news stories with a photo.

<http://cl.ly/3Ekm>

~~~
archgoon
But before the wikipedia link on methods. All in all, I think it's reasonable
mix between people searching for information on recent suicides and helping
those who need it.

~~~
stagas
Also, the top two before the help line draw attention and are also
discouraging.

------
tomjen3
I tried the danish word for suicide, and it suggested suicide methods.

Not even google likes Danes.

~~~
varjag
Odd, I tried "selvmord" here in Norway, and it gives

    
    
      Trenger du hjelp i Norge, ringer du 116 123
      Mental Helse
    

Must be really a thing against Danes ;)

------
gregable
Seems to work for other similar queries. I tried the first that popped into my
head: [kill myself]. Pretty good idea.

~~~
kunjaan
I tried "I want to kill myself" and I still got a suicide prevention link.
Pretty good.

------
dennisgorelik
After first [and second] look at the screenshot I did NOT notice that suicide-
line phone number.

It's probably because usually there are ads there.

------
mdda
There must be some geolocation going on - the Japanese Google.com and
Google.co.jp are not giving out hotline #s from NYC. Is there someone in Japan
who could test this?

Of course, it makes sense, since the hotline numbers would probably not work
outside the country.

------
gurraman
They haven't gotten around to adding this feature for Swedish searches -- the
first hit is the _Swedish suicide guide_ (talks about mental preparation,
choosing a location, how to find the courage, practical details etc). Made me
feel ill at ease.

~~~
studer
It's being rolled out in Sweden:

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/helping-you-find-
emer...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/helping-you-find-emergency-
information.html)

------
fharper1961
I'm in Switzerland. According to SERPs there doesn't seem to be a suicide hot-
line here, so the search doesn't get any special treatment on google.ch, nor
on google.com.

I tried English/French (it's the same word) and also German, but still no go.

~~~
jonhendry
Does an ad for Dignitas come up?

------
PostOnce
Is this new to google.com.au? This has been on Google.com for years, hasn't
it?

~~~
jlees
Yes. Google just rolled this out to multiple countries.

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/helping-you-find-
emer...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/helping-you-find-emergency-
information.html)

------
klocksib
That's cool and all, but I don't think folks who commit suicide generally
Google it before hand.

~~~
snprbob86
The overwhelming majority of people at risk for suicide broadcast many warning
signs. Often, they are subtle, but more often, they represent a loud cry for
help for an ultimately preventable situation.

Very few people commit suicide on a whim.

I'd bet my life's savings that enough suicidal people search for the word
"suicide" that this showed up in metrics.

Having worked at Google, I could take a guess at how these help numbers came
to be a feature. Some search engineers were probably analyzing a question
along the lines of "What pattern of searches result in unhappy users that
don't come back?"

------
aw3c2
Blogspam.

The essence of a screenshot and 4 sentences is "if you google for 'suicide',
Google will show a helpline telephone number".

~~~
jacques_chester
Peter Martin is a respected Australian economics writer based in the national
capital.

I'd be amazed if he's heard of HN. Which makes it hard for him to be in the
HN-linkbaiting business.

